# Canadian Record



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Canadian redord*

its a pike-eat-pike world out there I tell ya!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

i guess pike don't mind the bones


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That is one of the coolest freshwater shots I have seen. The guy was lucky enough to just get to see it. Getting it on film is amazing.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

that is sick, to be able to get a picture of that at the same time wow


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

OK I gotta say it......Live bait is WRONG!!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> OK I gotta say it......Live bait is WRONG!!!


It's so wrong, but it feels *SO* right!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a thought... wouldn't the fish have to be actually hooked and not netted to be a contender for a record?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Just a thought... wouldn't the fish have to be actually hooked and not netted to be a contender for a record?


It's Canadian what do you want.........


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > Just a thought... wouldn't the fish have to be actually hooked and not netted to be a contender for a record?
> 
> 
> It's Canadian what do you want.........


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif]So true!


----------

